# Expats for research studies..



## surveysg

I am handling a research studies and I need expats participation in in-depth interview and focus group discussion...

I need expats from the following countries.. 
USA, UK, Aust, India, China, Taiwan, Hong Kong, Japan, Korea, Philippines, Indonesia..


USA / UK / Aust - Male / Female (P1 or P2 Employment Pass)

India - (Male - P1 Employment Pass / Female - P2 Employment Pass)

Philippines / Indonesia - (Male - Q1 Employment Pass / Female - S Pass)

Hong Kong / Japan - Male (P1 or P2 Employment Pass)

Korea / Taiwan - Female (P1 or P2 Employment Pass)

Philippines / Indonesia - Male (Q1 Employment Pass / S Pass)


Incentive ranging from $100 - $300 will be given for participation =)


This is not an advertisement... Pls pm me. if you are interested.. alternatively, feel free to contact me at 81012871 to find out more from me.. Thanks!


----------



## surveysg

UPDATE::

Hi Expats, you are required for a Focus Group and an In-depth Interviews



Expats from USA, UK, Australia, China, India, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Philippines, Japan, Indonesia & Korea are required.



Requirement for the Focus Group and In-depth Interview:

1. 25 - 44 Years Old

2. Subscribe to Mobile Phone, Broadband & Cable TV

3. Non-......rejector of the 3 local Telcos

4. P1/P2/Q1 Employment Pass or S Pass Holder



Incentive: Range from $100 - $300 depending on the group you are classfied into.



Pls refer to http : // img24. imageshack. us/ i / expatgroup . jpg/ to check out the incentive for your group.

Contact me at 81012871 - Kenny for more info


----------

